# 0 ammonia 0 nitrites 0 nitrates



## war10ck (Apr 30, 2017)

My 3.5g tank has been setup for 3 months now. It has been cycled for about 2 months already but for the past 2 weeks im getting 0 ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate. I have a planted tank. Dosing Excel once per week. Light is on for 8 hrs. My betta is fine & happy, water is crystal clear. Should i be worried?


----------



## SFFishSticks (May 8, 2017)

No worries. Your plants are taking care of the nitrates for you.


----------



## war10ck (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks, i just thought i'd still have atleast some nitrates which ive had about 5ppm consistently and i don't want to experience a mini cycle again lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah, mine is always 0/0/0. I know it's not supposed to be possible, but it is. I do find that root tabs help since the more competitive floating plants uptake all the water column N.

Your tank is lovely! Is that Brazilian pennywort (Hydrocotyle leucocephala) floating?


----------



## war10ck (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you. So i just did another test last sunday before doing pwc and its now back to 5.0ppm and i noticed new growth from my java moss,java ferns,anubias, and cardamine. Stopped dosing ferts. 

Those floating plants are Hydrocotyle Leucocephala AKA Cardamine. They're really fast growers. I had to trip every forthnight.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

